# Hamilton Khaki field 42mm review



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I recently bought a Hamilton Khaki field automatic watch, the 42mm version from a fellow WUS member.

First impression:

It is a heavy watch, for the 12mm thickness of the case, it just feels very solid. Coming from the Japanese market, I can see a big difference. Please don't get offended, by me comparing a Hamilton with a Citizen, but that is all I have had experience with.

The brushed case is very nice, subtle, tool, simple. I'm a little bit put off by it, owning this watch makes me think that I just bought a very nice watch to wear to work, I work in an office and a warehouse. But that I can't really wear elsewhere. Now I realize that this is not a watch to wear with a suit. I should have known, I know, but if you want to get your feet wet with a Swiss brand, just be aware of what you want your watch for.

The bezel of this watch is polished, very shiny, which makes it able to go with casual clothes.

The crystal is not flat, is not domed per say, it is a very weird annoying combination of both IMHO. (I have heard some people describe it as slightly domed) This is the feature that I highly distaste, if you are looking at it straight on, no problem seeing the dial, but other that that, it makes the dial look very dull, although the dial is black, it looks sometimes charcoal. The reason of why I dislike it so much, it's because what I like the most is the dial, and with this slightly domed crystal I can't always appreciate it.

The dial is black, it has two different finishes, the outer ring is mate, the inside ring is shinier. In the inside ring it has a 24 hr scale, and on the outer ring is has a scale of 5,10,15,20,25, etc, very easy to read. 

The hands, the hour hand and minute hand are syringe, and the tip on the hour hand is very close to reaching the hour markers. While the minute hand reaches beautifully every minute marker on the dial. The second hand has red tip arrow, it reaches the very microsecond markets on the outer ring. Hence it presents very smooth sweeping motion. 

The Lume, it is nice, but wears off very quickly, less than an hour it goes dark. My Citizen will last all night.

The crown, it's large, very easy to handle, and to adjust time and date, as well winding up the movement. It is signed with an H. 

The movement, it is an ETA 2824-2, very respected movement in the WUS community, this particular khaki has a display case, the rotor is nicely decorated with the Hamilton logo.

The strap, it is a nice heavy leather strap, not bad at all. The buckle is signed also.

Verdict: Just like I have read here before, you get a lot of watch for the money with Hamilton. The watch feels made of very good quality, as you would expect from a Swiss made watch. I can't believe that for very little money I have an ETA 2824-2 movement, SS case, Saphire crystal and see through case back. The only thing really lacking from this watch is the screw in crown. But for the money it is great!


Would I buy it again? Probably not, not the watch for a suit. And I know should have known, why did I buy it? Two reasons:

1.- I wanted to complete a transaction in the WUS sales corners, the watch wasn't that much.

2.- I wanted to buy a Hamilton, the Khaki field was a reasonable choice, since I had read that you get a lot a bang per buck.

Did I accomplished what I set out to do? I think so, the transaction was smooth, the watch it's amazing!

I have considered keeping it as a daily beater, and selling my current Citizen World AT, I need a watch that is easy to read, that it has a crystal Saphire, so I don't have to worry about scratches and for that the Citizen has been great. This Khaki is LNIB, so I cringe to think of getting the case & bezel all scratched up.

For anyone considering this watch, it is worth every penny, I just hope that you realize what you can and can't do with it.

Best regards,


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice review and pictures! The crystal might be single domed instead of double domed if it distorts. Otherwise your issue might be due to the crystal being domed sapphire with no anti-reflective coating which causes a ton of glare and could distort the colors of the dial you see. 

Still one of the best bang for your buck Swiss watches!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks RT!

That would explain everything, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## koller1994 (Jan 26, 2016)

Could someone help me to explain that why some khaki field uses Incabloc shock protection and some uses Novadiac? Why dont they use all Incabloc ?


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

I love this watch, but I cannot wear the 42mm size with no bezel 
Nice watch!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I think the Hamilton field watches look so cool for their intended purpose. I recently ordered a Seiko Snzg13 to place on a brown band to have that field watch look of the Hamiltons. I could not justify the price tag of a Hamilton for a beater at work that will probably get all scuffed up. But I think you have a really nice watch their. My suggestion for a dress alternative, try the Seiko Sarb033/035. It is super dressy, it has Seikos equivalent of the ETA2824-2 (meaning Seikos 3rd from the bottom of their movements, their middle movement). It has all the features you would be looking for in a watch. Sapphire, clear case back, elegant design.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Raku!

Agreed! The Sarb033 Is in my to get list! But right now I'm saving my pennies for my Grail watch.

Thanks for the feedback!


Rakumi said:


> I think the Hamilton field watches look so cool for their intended purpose. I recently ordered a Seiko Snzg13 to place on a brown band to have that field watch look of the Hamiltons. I could not justify the price tag of a Hamilton for a beater at work that will probably get all scuffed up. But I think you have a really nice watch their. My suggestion for a dress alternative, try the Seiko Sarb033/035. It is super dressy, it has Seikos equivalent of the ETA2824-2 (meaning Seikos 3rd from the bottom of their movements, their middle movement). It has all the features you would be looking for in a watch. Sapphire, clear case back, elegant design.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks! I appreciate it!



Adamnz said:


> Great review


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

koller1994 said:


> Could someone help me to explain that why some khaki field uses Incabloc shock protection and some uses Novadiac? Why dont they use all Incabloc ?


There was some discussion late in 2015 that Hamilton was switching from Incabloc to Etachoc. My Khaki 42mm purchased in December has Etachoc. That said, it also averages only +2s/day consistently, which is amazing to me. So I don't feel I'm missing out any accuracy.


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

Some good observations by OP. Here is my prediction:
Soon you will fall in love with this watch .....deeply, deeply in love.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I surely hope so! Thanks for the reply


----------



## drstoltze (Dec 14, 2016)

What a great review!! Really considering buying this watch as my first automatic. Do you have a picture of the watch on your wrist a little further away from the watch? Would be great to see how it fits other people. And what is your wrist size? Thanks!


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

RTea said:


> Nice review and pictures! The crystal might be single domed instead of double domed if it distorts. Otherwise your issue might be due to the crystal being domed sapphire with no anti-reflective coating which causes a ton of glare and could distort the colors of the dial you see.
> 
> Still one of the best bang for your buck Swiss watches!


The sapphire crystal without AR coating spoiled this watch for me. Too much glare. Except for that, I love it.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi DRS:

unfortunately I don't own the watch any longer, the reason that I don't have picture like that is that it looked huge on my wrist, I have a wrist between 6 1/2 and 6 3/4



drstoltze said:


> What a great review!! Really considering buying this watch as my first automatic. Do you have a picture of the watch on your wrist a little further away from the watch? Would be great to see how it fits other people. And what is your wrist size? Thanks!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Totally agree.



wdrazek said:


> The sapphire crystal without AR coating spoiled this watch for me. Too much glare. Except for that, I love it.


----------



## IWANTASEAMASTER (Feb 22, 2011)

With the right strap, I wouldn't see an issue with wearing it with a suit, especially when I see the choices others have made.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

You have a point there


----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)

Lookin good!


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks rrchmnn!


----------



## Howzit (Jan 12, 2017)

Shrug...I''d wear it with a suit. But, I also simply do not care about the 'rules'.


----------

